# fermented cod liver oil



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know where I can buy 'fermented' cod liver oil in Portugal???


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry Sherry I can't help witho your question but I am intrigued. What benefits does the fermented product offer over normal please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't either but where have you tried "health" shops all over the place


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm not entirely sure but apparantly the usual one's you can buy like 'seven seas' etc, the vitamins are lost during the making and are substituted with the vitamins like A and D put back in, whereas with fermented the natural vitamins you need from the cod liver remain. I learned that the American company 'Green Pastures' do the fermented cod liver oil but I cant find anyone who stocks this here in Portugal, It's more expensive but you only need to take half a teaspoon of it per day, with the others, like the one Ive just bought from a health shop you need more, like 2 dessert spoons a day. I also read somewhere that it isnt as good for you as a fermented one.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, yes and I bought the usual cod liver oil from a health shop. I've just found out 'Funky Raw' in the UK will deliver, but I really wanted to find some here in the Algarve if possible.


----------

